# Incubators



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes it's cute as hell :devil: but are these any good? Does anyone have one or can recommend another incubator I'm a COMPLETE beginner so any sage advice would be very much appreciated :2thumb:

Lucky Reptile EGG-O-BATOR - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

designer incubators lol i have always made my own poly box heat matt and a stat does the job well


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

How do i do it ? not considering breeding yet looking at next year x


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Also by the time I buy a pulse stat themometer and new mat i'm already looking at £40 aren't I


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

powerpuffruth said:


> Also by the time I buy a pulse stat themometer and new mat i'm already looking at £40 aren't I


 yeah i know what you mean have a look on the classifieds on here you can pick up stats from about £15 depending on the stat and matts from about 6 to 7 quid each poly boxes you can pick up at local butchers ,fishmongers places like that for next to nothing


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

powerpuffruth said:


> How do i do it ? not considering breeding yet looking at next year x


I made a guide here if you want to look at making your own. They arnt stupidly cheap but they are 1) cheaper than a reptile specific one, 2) can be much larger if you need it to be, I dont know what you plan to breed but a clutch of royal python eggs for example would fill most commercial incubators, 3) they tend to be much more accurate if your using a pulse proportional thermostat than the commercial bought incs :2thumb:


----------



## Umpa (Jan 17, 2010)

This is the one I just bought. Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II - Incubator - User reviews

Now there have been some negative reviews, but so far I'm impressed. I have a 2 batches of corn eggs in at the mo and should be ready to pop in about 30 days. 

I picked mine up for a hundred quid.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys guys has anyone used one of these? 

Zoo Med Reptibator Egg Incubator RI-10E - Surrey Pet Supplies 

and can you tell me how you found it


----------

